

Alternative to TestflightApp: RivieraBuild - jayztemplier

Hey folks!<p>A year ago, I started to work on an alternative to testflightapp to distribute my iOS apps... I wasn&#x27;t a fan of testflight, but more importantly, it was a pain to maintain the list of UDIDs when I was using an enterprise account.<p>What I ended up with is RivieraBuild. That is an ultra simple way to distribute both iOS AND ANDROID builds, in 1 click. Really I think you should try it. I&#x27;ve been using it for a year, and improved it a lot recently (API to integrate it to Xcode, and more features)<p>Why am I posting that here? Well I&#x27;m looking for some feedback to improve it, and I also want people to be able to use it when testflightapp is shutting down and all alternatives are basic copy of it.<p>Let me know what you think about it, and use it :)<p>To try it: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;beta.rivierabuild.com&#x2F;
More info about it: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;rivierabuild.com&#x2F;
Blog: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.rivierabuild.com&#x2F;<p>Thank you all!<p>Jeremy.
======
Spoom
You might want to mark this as a Show HN by prepending the title as such, if
you can edit the post.

~~~
jayztemplier
Hey Spoom, I'm not sure I'm following, what do you mean? :)

